# I refurbished my rims



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

First off im not the best at these write up so i will try my best.

After getting a couple of quotes for the rim refurb which was between £45 and £85 per rim I thought i dive in an have a pop.

This is what i started with.

















lacquer was bad in a few spots.

First I coverd the valve with cling film and mask off the centre.


















Then VERY VERY carfully applied Nitromors. Now i know some of you are probably thinking i was crazy but a friend of mine did it and said it worked a treat. Just be carful. cover the valves as that was my friends mistake.


















applied 2 coats and left for about 5 mins then washed off with water and megs wheelbrightner also a toothbrush and wheel brush to get the bits the water didnt.

I was then left with this.


















A couple of spots of lacquer so out came the medium grade sanding block.


















Then on to the wet and dry.










Once id got it to how i wanted it i masked the tyre off and spit it into 4 areas to work.










Started with the grey polishing compound which has a high cut low gloss. work on each section going with the grain.










Some what of a 50/50.

[

















Stage one complete.










Stage 2 polishing compound is green. still good cut but better gloss. didnt do any 50/50 on this stage.


















Last stage i did was blue not a lot of cut but good gloss.


















Then 2 coats of chemical guys wheel guard. 

































process took about 3 to 4 hours. This was my second wheel and was loads quicker than the first. I loved every second of it and would recommend it if you have the time. Cant rememeber where i got the kit from but im sure i could dig the email out if anybody wants it. 
Comments more than welcome.

Thanks for looking.

I had a little bit of help along the way.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

they look prity impressive work bud


----------



## steeleez (Jan 10, 2006)

Excellent work but I think you're a bit young!


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Good job on the wheels bet you felt good with the end result :thumb:


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

IanG said:


> Good job on the wheels bet you felt good with the end result :thumb:


Felt great. 2 more to go. did the bad ones first so so should fingers cross be plan sailing.


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

steeleez said:


> Excellent work but I think you're a bit young!


well you know got to start young


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

very very impressive. i know how hard it is to polish bare metal wheels!

good pictures too! :thumb:


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice job. They look a million times better


----------



## markp2 (May 15, 2009)

excellent job mate well worth the effort..nice one


----------



## maikolo (Oct 27, 2009)

Great turn around. I see you had a great teacher! :-0


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Cool finish, they look a lot better.


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

cheers guys


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

They look fantastic, would be interested in where you got the polishing kit from :thumb:


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

How long did it take you to complete?


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Look good. I'm considering doing the save on my girlfriends Web Spokes on her Mini as the lips are all corrodded.


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

mattsbmw said:


> They look fantastic, would be interested in where you got the polishing kit from :thumb:


from here. I got the massive 52 piece set but didnt need any of the aggresive side as i used the nitromors and sandpaper and wet n dry so you could save some money. If i bought it again i would get the 37 piece
http://www.thepolishingshop.co.uk/acatalog/Standard_Polishing_Kits.html


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

PIT said:


> How long did it take you to complete?


About 4 hours. It was the second wheel. first took longer. I have 2 more to do. I would defo give it a go. just take your time. If you use nitromors be VERY VERY carful dont get any on the rubber or valve as it will eat it away or on paint obviously. Green nitomors.

.


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

really good work - do you not use locking wheels nuts.

you may need to get some now - because they are so shiny....lol


----------



## uberwax (Feb 14, 2006)

looks really good, just make sure you keep up with the cleaning, ie i would go out daily and wipe the wheels with a microfiber to stop the water sitting on them if kept outside.


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

uberwax said:


> looks really good, just make sure you keep up with the cleaning, ie i would go out daily and wipe the wheels with a microfiber to stop the water sitting on them if kept outside.


Will do. Have any of you guys used the chemical guys wheel guard. I got it a while ago and only just used it. whats it like for protection??


----------



## AJA (Dec 22, 2005)

That is great work. You must be very happy. You may be able to make yourself a little pocket change with those skills.


----------



## TurbochargedJJ (Dec 10, 2009)

looks superb, great finish! and a good feeling to have done them yourself I bet.


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

AJA said:


> That is great work. You must be very happy. You may be able to make yourself a little pocket change with those skills.


lol. i am taking bookings


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Very good jod with stunning results. Well done


----------



## wcsroofer (May 16, 2010)

backzilla said:


> lol. i am taking bookings


I reckon you can do mine next if you need some more practice!! Will it work the same on my chrome rims?

Ozzie:wave:


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

wcsroofer said:


> I reckon you can do mine next if you need some more practice!! Will it work the same on my chrome rims?
> 
> Ozzie:wave:


Ozzie. hello sir. Mate we can have a play. thought you where going to use some elbow grease on them.


----------



## wcsroofer (May 16, 2010)

backzilla said:


> Ozzie. hello sir. Mate we can have a play. thought you where going to use some elbow grease on them.


Only pulling your leg. Ive done two using elbow grease, sweat and next generation metal polish:thumb: 2 to go. Your rims look amazing mate, although did think your hair has gone curlier since I last saw ya:doublesho


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

backzilla said:


> > This picture looks like the kids bike has been turned into some crazy dragster :lol:
> >
> > Great turnaround with the alloys and good write up :thumb:


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

lol. it does


----------

